# [mplayer] Non mi funziona piu' l'output XV

## federico

Per non so bene quale ragione, ha smess di funzionare l'output xv sul mio mplayer (Mi si apre un video blu, dove sento l'audio ma non vedo il video) e non capisco cosa possa essere. Ho notato tuttavia che forzando l'opzione -vo x11 vedo, pero' non posso mandare full screen.

Ho provato a ricompilare mplayer e ffmpeg nel dubbio, e queste sono le use:

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070427  USE="X a52 aac alsa bl dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif iconv ipv6 jpeg lzo mad mmx mmxext mp3 musepack opengl oss png quicktime real rtc samba sdl sse sse2 tga theora truetype unicode v4l vidix vorbis win32codecs xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -ftp -ggi -gtk -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -md5sum -mp2 -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -speex -srt -svga -tivo -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070330  USE="X a52 aac encode mmx ogg oss sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -imlib -network -test -threads -x264" 0 kB 

Qualche dritta?

----------

## wildancer

Hai Per caso compiz?

----------

## federico

Non sapevo cosa fosse, ho fatto una ricerca con eix ma non ho nulla installato che abbia a che fare con compiz

----------

## wildancer

Peccato, potevamo prednere 2 piccioni con una fava...

----------

## danydany

Novtià sull'argomento?

Anch'io ho lo stesso problema, però ho idea che sia stato successivo ad un aggiornamento; non so se di xorg (e drivers correlati), mplayer o ffmpeg.

Credo che comincerò con qualche downgrade...

Dany  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Hai Per caso compiz?

 

In questo caso c'è una soluzione?

----------

## mrfree

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In questo caso c'è una soluzione?

 

```
[default]

vo=x11

zoom=yes
```

non sfrutta l'accelerazione hardware come xv ma almeno funge  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sfrutta l'accelerazione hardware come xv ma almeno funge 

 

Attualmente uso proprio queste opzioni. 

Volevo sapere se qualcuno era riuscito a far andare il supporto XV.

----------

## nikko96

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   
> 
> non sfrutta l'accelerazione hardware come xv ma almeno funge  
> 
> Attualmente uso proprio queste opzioni. 
> ...

 

Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti,è parecchio che non ci si sente,

anche io avevo lo stesso problema,ho risolto 

con l'opzione

```
Option  "XVideo" "Enable"
```

nel file ci configurazione di X,uso ati-drivers.

----------

